# Feeling Depressed....Squats



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I can say I've been training more effectively the past year, however, I never found myself doing squats as much as what I should have been doing. I tended to use the leg press, and I admit it, I didn't train legs nowhere near as much as what I should.

However, the past month has seen me totally sort my diet out for a bulk, and I have started to incorporate leg days, including squats.

The thing is, and I know it shouldn't be like this, I can bench more and deadlift more than I can squat, and it's doing my head in!

I have been using the smith machine to do my squats and not the squat rack, as when I squat, I sometimes feel a "clicking" on the outer part of my left knee. This occurs when i'm driving upwards and pushing.

At the moment, i'm only squatting 90KG.

Are there any tips you guys can give me, or do I jyst have to be persistant and maybe do squats two times a week?

Regards.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

When I first started training I never trained legs. When you get more into lifting, your diet evolves and so does your routine. Your legs will just have to play catch up.

Simple as, I was told once to do a maintenance style routine for my top half while I trained legs but I can do things at 70% 80% so I just hit my legs hard. For the first three months I trained them twice a week to get them started ( this was not at a heavy weight ) and then as they progressed I only train them once a week and now I look forward to leg day.

My legs are still playing catch up but they are no longer far behind!


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Spangle.

I'm currently bulking, and aiming for 3 sets of 4-8 reps, and lifting as heavy as I can.

I guess I should stop thinking about the numbers on my squats for now, and just concentrate on my technique, possibly train them twice a week and start with light weights, say 3 sets and aim for 8-12 reps to build some strength?


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Do two squat workouts a week, one volume and one strength. Make sure you have recovered from the first workout before the second. At the time my legs needed this kind of shock treatment.

I would aim for 5 work sets. For volume 30-45 seconds rest and strength 2 mins. Dont get too greedy with the weight the key is to complete all the reps and all the sets. If you miss by one its not the end of the world but you dont want to be falling 5 short.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Chalk ALL over the bar, keeps it fixed onto your back and not trying to slide off, makes squats infinitely easier!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

My squat is just about the same as my dead and only about 20kg more than my bench - yet in the press I can use waaaaaaaaaaay more. I've just put it down to it being an unfamiliar exercise and as my technique improves, so will the load on the bar.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

My squat is the strongest of all my lifts.

When you get yourself under the bar, don't think about it, just get the bar on your back & step back immediately - don't hesitate for a second because that's when your head goes.

Take a couple of steps out the rack, get your feet positioned properly (10 to 2 in clock terms), big breath & down you go.

Keep your chest out & stick that fcuking **** out, too. Drive through your feet & heels & keep breathing.

Don't got to failure yet, make sure you leave the gym thinking you could have done that little bit more - next session you add weight. It's all about steady progression.

Good luck mate


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for that Chris.

I have been having both feet point forwards, perhaps this is why I am getting a clicking in my left knee?

Regards.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I would say that's definitely one of the possibilities mate.

Get them at 10 to 2 and I guarantee the weight will start to increase.


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> My squat is just about the same as my dead and only about 20kg more than my bench - *yet in the press I can use waaaaaaaaaaay more*. I've just put it down to it being an unfamiliar exercise and as my technique improves, so will the load on the bar.


same goes but think proberly todo with balancing the bar and stabalising muscles like when using a smith over a flat bench!


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you guys.

I will change my routine into a 4 day split as opposed to 5.

On the first day I will also train legs, and on the 4 day I will train them, however, with lighter weights.

I will keep you all posted


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Drive through your feet & heels & keep breathing.


I was told to not drive with your feet but to imagine pulling up from the base of your spine.

Also surely you should hold your breath as you squat up and down to keep everything tight?


----------



## Big-T- (Feb 5, 2008)

robbiedont said:


> I was told to not drive with your feet but to imagine pulling up from the base of your spine.
> 
> Also surely you should hold your breath as you squat up and down to keep everything tight?


Yes,defo drive through your feet m8..regarding breathing people do it differently but a good technique IMO is big deep breath,as you squat then hold it til on the way back up,past the sticking point then breath it out...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

robbiedont said:


> I was told to not drive with your feet but to imagine pulling up from the base of your spine.
> 
> Also surely you should hold your breath as you squat up and down to keep everything tight?


Don't know about you, but I never imagine pulling up from my spine... injury sounds like it's waiting to happen - but that's just me.

I drive through my feet & legs.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Try doing front squats & box squats, there realy exelent exersises.


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

180lb squats not a bad thing in my opinion,like you ive used leg press because of old leg and back injuries,ie pins and plates in one leg 3 broken vertabrae in the back ,so i use smith machine too.and i can really feel you on what your sayin as im quite proud of my 350lb legg presses @5x5.try not to get too dismayed bro as im told it'll come if you keep perseveering.


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

dmcc said:


> My squat is just about the same as my dead and only about 20kg more than my bench - yet in the press I can use waaaaaaaaaaay more. I've just put it down to it being an unfamiliar exercise and as my technique improves, so will the load on the bar.


Mainly it`s because they are similar to a block and tackle system (with usually two pulleys) providing mecjhanical advantage to the lifter. Same goes for many other machines in the gym using pulleys. On the other hand, free weights tell you exactly how much you can lift.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> Also surely you should hold your breath as you squat up and down to keep everything tight?


Perhaps if you want to pass out  Breathe out on the way up.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Perhaps if you want to pass out  Breathe out on the way up.


Can you not hold your breath for one rep??


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You could, but I find that that just makes me even more short of breath.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Isn't holding your breath and pushing out the belly/abs just like having a belt?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Pass. I only use a belt to hold up my trousers...


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

if i hold me breath at all during squating, when i stop i get really light headed i came close to passing out once when i reached my limit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> My squat is just about the same as my dead and only about 20kg more than my bench - yet in the press I can use waaaaaaaaaaay more. I've just put it down to it being an unfamiliar exercise and as my technique improves, so will the load on the bar.


ill second that!

my squats are pants, but then again totally new to me, compared to my press etc they seem pretty poor

i as many others have done, neglected my legs, but i mean it all comes down to one thing, train them more

may do squats twice a week now as mentioned earlier,


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> if i hold me breath at all during squating, when i stop i get really light headed i came close to passing out once when i reached my limit.


breath in when you bend your legs and out when you push up, nice big deep breaths should be the same for all workouts

also count your reps in your head


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> Isn't holding your breath and pushing out the belly/abs just like having a belt?


Robbie - try doing that with double your body weight...

I'm sure you'll get used to having your eyes pop out from holding your breath after a while....


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

squating is an brilliant exercise but it has to be learnt. technique takes longer to perfect than say bench press, so dont worry bout the weight your using instead get the technique right. How long do you warm up for? A clicking in a joint normally sugests air in the synovial fluid which is what lubricates the joint, make sure your fully warmed up and joints are mobalised before starting. on a side note i found the best way to increase my squat was to do alternating heavy and light weeks. on a heavy week (once warmed up) reps are around the 4-8 range, and on the light weeks reps are around 15-20, obviously adjust the weight accordingly.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

soon as i get over 100kg i use a belt. Mrdaveyk my breathing is sorted now, even with my breathing sorted i still get light headed. i'm use to it now tho


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

As we are on the subject of squats anyone know where i can get good quality straps for my kness ? sorry to invaded the thread


----------



## tojona (Apr 20, 2008)

mrbez said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I can say I've been training more effectively the past year, however, I never found myself doing squats as much as what I should have been doing. I tended to use the leg press, and I admit it, I didn't train legs nowhere near as much as what I should.
> 
> ...


That *clicking sound *you hear in the left knee when doing the rack and not when you're doing the Smith Machine, could well be attributed to bad form. Your knees should be behind the toes as you squat. Always. Check yourself out the next time you squat. This is one mistake a lot of people make. It is anatomically incorrect to squat with your knees ahead of your toes. It may feel more comfortable, but it isn't the correct way to do it. In fact, when you squat correctly, you can't lift as much... which means you're getting more into the squat!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tojona said:


> That *clicking sound *you hear in the left knee when doing the rack and not when you're doing the Smith Machine, could well be attributed to bad form. Your knees should be behind the toes as you squat. Always. Check yourself out the next time you squat. This is one mistake a lot of people make. It is anatomically incorrect to squat with your knees ahead of your toes. It may feel more comfortable, but it isn't the correct way to do it. In fact, when you squat correctly, you can't lift as much... which means you're getting more into the squat!


Next time you run upstairs notice where your knees are in relation to your toes... They are over, not behind, so the anatomically incorrect argument doesn't hold water for me I'm afraid.

MrBez - use the Squat rack - it will pay dividends in the long run.

Clicking knees - see a physio


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

mrbez said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I can say I've been training more effectively the past year, however, I never found myself doing squats as much as what I should have been doing. I tended to use the leg press, and I admit it, I didn't train legs nowhere near as much as what I should.
> 
> ...


I would just be persistent and squat once a week bro... I wouldnt just go in and try a one rep max everyweek, drop back with a weight you can get a good solid 5 rep's with then slowly add weight every week. Add 2.5-5kg jumps every week until you hit a wall then you can drop your rep's down a little to 3's for a few weeks. Then try a max after about six weeks. I only max out once every six weeks or get near a max. I hate failing an attempt because it knocks me back about 2-3 weeks, so I always try to go for something in the gym that I'm good to get.

I wouldnt squat twice a week or your strength will go backwards unless your going to do a speed squat on one day and a max effort squat on the other day. My opinion is that even doing it that way can lead to overtraining bro.


----------

